# Pearse arm rest



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

:wave: Does anyone on this forum use one these on their acoustic?

If so where did you buy if from or does anyone have one for sale ?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Holy carp NO! All that is is another place for John Pearce to put this name on YOUR gear.... 

It's a scam... and a rip off... 

Send ME your money... I can make your guitar sound better.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I once had a "lawsuit" Takamine to which I attached a rosewood armrest. I think it was on the instrument when I dealt it. Fwiw, I don't have trouble keeping my forearm off the top or the edge from bothering my arm so it doesn't seem necessary to me now.

If you do get one, match the radius to your guitar closely, otherwise you get a ridge which just digs into your arm. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Pearse Arm Rests*

I have one or two. I've never used them but folks who do, like them. One chap says it keeps the finish on his guitar from being eaten way by his sweat!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had to look this up since I have never heard of it.

http://www.jpstrings.com/armrest.htm


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have two of them; one on my Bourgeois JOMC and one on my Thomsley OM. I will probably add one to my Bourgeois DBJC, as well.

They do offer some benefit in the tone department by not allowing the pressure of your forearm to dampen the upper half of the lower bout. This is more of a benefit on smaller body guitars or instruments with very lively tops.

It is easy to remove if you find you don't like it. I have changed them around on a variety of guitars with no ill effects.

Twelfth Fret, and many of the larger shops keep the basic model in stock. I ordered mine on-line from FQMS.


----------

